# A Sitting With Revered Baba Freed Jio



## pk70 (Apr 15, 2009)

*A Sitting with Revered Baba Freed Jio[/FONT]*
* [/FONT]*
*One of our wonderful SPN members has forwarded a shabad to me, its penned down by Baba Freed ji , it is very beautiful in context of an irrepressible urge to behold the Almighty. Just by reading one can feel that longing.  I think of amazing power of love that infuses so strong longing within.  Baba Freed ji takes us from longing to a journey that every Sikh should embrace. It is on SGGS794, let’s go through it and feel about it honestly.[/FONT]*
*ਤਪਿ [/FONT]ਤਪਿ [/FONT]ਲੁਹਿ [/FONT]ਲੁਹਿ [/FONT]ਹਾਥ [/FONT]ਮਰੋਰਉ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਬਾਵਲਿ [/FONT]ਹੋਈ [/FONT]ਸੋ [/FONT]ਸਹੁ [/FONT]ਲੋਰਉ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਤੈ [/FONT]ਸਹਿ [/FONT]ਮਨ [/FONT]ਮਹਿ [/FONT]ਕੀਆ [/FONT]ਰੋਸੁ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਮੁਝੁ [/FONT]ਅਵਗਨ [/FONT]ਸਹ [/FONT]ਨਾਹੀ [/FONT]ਦੋਸੁ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੧**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*Ŧap ṯap luhi luhi hāth marora▫o.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Bāval ho▫ī so saho lora▫o.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Ŧai sėh man mėh kī▫ā ros.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Mujẖ avgan sah nāhī ḏos. ||1||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: In anxiety of meeting the Almighty, I wring my hands. Being crazy for Him, I seek husband Lord. Are you displeased my Master? You are beyond fault it is me who has demerits.
[/FONT]**ਬੜੀ** [/FONT]**ਦੁਖੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੋ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ**, [/FONT]**ਬੜੀ** [/FONT]**ਤੜਫ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਹੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਹੱਥ** [/FONT]**ਮਲ** [/FONT]**ਰਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ**, [/FONT]**ਤੇ** [/FONT]**ਝੱਲੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੋ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਹੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਉਸ** [/FONT]**ਖਸਮ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਲੱਭਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਫਿਰਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ।** [/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਖਸਮ**-[/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਭੂ**! [/FONT]**ਤੇਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਦੋਸ** ([/FONT]**ਮੇਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਭੈੜੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਲਤ** [/FONT]**ਬਾਰੇ**) [/FONT]**ਨਹੀਂ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਔਗੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਸਨ**, [/FONT]**ਤਾਹੀਏਂ** [/FONT]**ਤੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਆਪਣੇ** [/FONT]**ਮਨ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਲ** [/FONT]**ਰੋਸਾ** [/FONT]**ਕੀਤਾ।੧।** [Being in pain and anxiety I wring my hands and by being crazy I am searching for that Master. Ho Master Almighty, it’s not your fault (of my this bad plight), I had demerit that’s why you are displeased with me][/FONT]*
*You see, how own ego is questioned instead of blaming the Almighty or others. That shows the soul has realized actually what did hinder her union with the Him. Own demerits are realized to eliminate them. As we know that if mistake is realized, it is not repeated. Unlike us who always find ways out of it by blaming others or giving lame excuses, Baba Freed Ji points at his own self to guide us to be honest in this context.[/FONT]*
*ਤੈ [/FONT]ਸਾਹਿਬ [/FONT]ਕੀ [/FONT]ਮੈ [/FONT]ਸਾਰ [/FONT]ਨ [/FONT]ਜਾਨੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਜੋਬਨੁ [/FONT]ਖੋਇ [/FONT]ਪਾਛੈ [/FONT]ਪਛੁਤਾਨੀ [/FONT]॥[/FONT]੧॥ [/FONT]ਰਹਾਉ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*Ŧai sāhib kī mai sār na jānī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Joban kẖo▫e pācẖẖai pacẖẖuṯānī. ||1|| rahā▫o.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: I didn’t value your worth, as prime time of life has lapsed; now I repent. (Pause)[/FONT]*
*ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਮਾਲਿਕ**! [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਤੇਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਕਦਰ** [/FONT]**ਨਾ** [/FONT]**ਜਾਤੀ**, [/FONT]**ਜੁਆਨੀ** [/FONT]**ਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਵੇਲਾ** [/FONT]**ਗਵਾ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਹੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਪਿਛੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਝੁਰ** [/FONT]**ਰਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ।ਰਹਾਉ।*
*[Oh my Master I haven’t valued your worth, by wasting time of my youth now I repent.( Pause).]** [/FONT]*
*Stress is on wasted life and the inevitable repentance that may follow when life span gets closer to end. It’s also a warning to others to use whatever time in hands to do His praise. Baba Freed Ji is just waking up the souls in slumber of Maya, let’s put in this way.[/FONT]*
*ਕਾਲੀ [/FONT]ਕੋਇਲ [/FONT]ਤੂ [/FONT]ਕਿਤ [/FONT]ਗੁਨ [/FONT]ਕਾਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਅਪਨੇ [/FONT]ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ [/FONT]ਕੇ [/FONT]ਹਉ [/FONT]ਬਿਰਹੈ [/FONT]ਜਾਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਪਿਰਹਿ [/FONT]ਬਿਹੂਨ [/FONT]ਕਤਹਿ [/FONT]ਸੁਖੁ [/FONT]ਪਾਏ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਜਾ [/FONT]ਹੋਇ [/FONT]ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ [/FONT]ਤਾ [/FONT]ਪ੍ਰਭੂ [/FONT]ਮਿਲਾਏ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੨॥**   [/FONT]*
  Kālī ko▫il ṯū kiṯ gun kālī.[/FONT]   [/FONT]Apne parīṯam ke ha▫o birhai jālī.[/FONT]   [/FONT]Pirėh bihūn kaṯėh *sukẖ pā▫e.*[/FONT]*   [/FONT]**Jā ho▫e kirpāl ṯā parabẖū milā▫e. ||2||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: Oh black Cuckoo what caused you to be black? (The cuckoo answers) I have turned black as I have burned in separation of the beloved. (Emotion surges) How without the beloved one can have peace! (It’s true that)When the Almighty shows mercy, He unites us with Him. 
[/FONT]**([/FONT]**ਹੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਇਲ** [/FONT]**ਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਪੁੱਛਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਫਿਰਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ**-) [/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਕਾਲੀ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਇਲ**! [/FONT]**ਭਲਾ**, [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਤਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਆਪਣੇ** [/FONT]**ਕਰਮਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਮਾਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਦੁਖੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਹੀ**) [/FONT]**ਤੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਭੀ** [/FONT]**ਕਿਉਂ** [/FONT]**ਕਾਲੀ** ([/FONT]**ਹੋ** [/FONT]**ਗਈ**) [/FONT]**ਹੈਂ**? ([/FONT]**ਕੋਇਲ** [/FONT]**ਭੀ** [/FONT]**ਇਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਉੱਤਰ** [/FONT]**ਦੇਂਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**) [/FONT]**ਮੈਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਛੋੜੇ** [/FONT]**ਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਾੜ** [/FONT]**ਦਿੱਤਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।** ([/FONT]**ਠੀਕ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**) [/FONT]**ਖਸਮ** [/FONT]**ਤੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਵਿੱਛੁੜ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਕਿਥੇ** [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਸੁਖ** [/FONT]**ਪਾ** [/FONT]**ਸਕਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**? ([/FONT]**ਪਰ** [/FONT]**ਜੀਵ**-[/FONT]**ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਵੱਸ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਗੱਲ** [/FONT]**ਨਹੀਂ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**) [/FONT]**ਜਦੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਭੂ** [/FONT]**ਆਪ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਹਰਬਾਨ** [/FONT]**ਹੁੰਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ** [/FONT]**ਤਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਆਪ** [/FONT]**ਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਲਾ** [/FONT]**ਲੈਂਦਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੨।** [/FONT]*
*[ (Now I ask the black Cuckoo) Oh black cuckoo, I am in misery due to my own deeds but why have you turned black?( The black cuckoo replies) I am burnt in the separation of my beloved.( Its right) By being separated from the Master, how one can have peace?( But it is not in the hands of soul-bride) When the Almighty Himself bestows grace, He Himself unites(soul-bride) with Him][/FONT]*
*It’s all self talk to analyze the plight of a separated soul-bride, all this is expressed beautifully by revered Baba Freed Ji. “koel tu kit gun Kali” is a metaphoric expression that conveys that the feeling of separation is horrible. Separation from the Almighty affects the soul negatively. Being separated from Him what we have? Anxieties, fears and worries that kill us bit by bit every day, the temporary relief of selfish gains doesn’t last long. With Him, all this disappears,  go and ask  those who have experienced Him, they all tell the same thing. In this union context, Gurmat confirms that actually it’s all in His hands/power(JapJi).[/FONT]*
*ਵਿਧਣ [/FONT]ਖੂਹੀ [/FONT]ਮੁੰਧ [/FONT]ਇਕੇਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਨਾ [/FONT]ਕੋ [/FONT]ਸਾਥੀ [/FONT]ਨਾ [/FONT]ਕੋ [/FONT]ਬੇਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਕਰਿ [/FONT]ਕਿਰਪਾ [/FONT]ਪ੍ਰਭਿ [/FONT]ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ [/FONT]ਮੇਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਜਾ [/FONT]ਫਿਰਿ [/FONT]ਦੇਖਾ [/FONT]ਤਾ [/FONT]ਮੇਰਾ [/FONT]ਅਲਹੁ [/FONT]ਬੇਲੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੩॥**   [/FONT]*
*viḏẖaṇ kẖūhī munḏẖ ikelī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Nā ko sāthī nā ko belī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Kar kirpā parabẖ sāḏẖsang melī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Jā fir ḏekẖā ṯā merā alhu belī. ||3||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
*In Essence: Lonely bride-soul is in a dreadful world-well, no one is here her mate or friend (according to divine knowledge). As the Almighty blesses, He unites (the soul bride) with His devotees. (Due to their company), where ever I see, I see my friend Allah/Almighty.[/FONT]*

[/FONT]*([/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਜਗਤ**-[/FONT]**ਰੂਪ**) [/FONT]**ਡਰਾਉਣੀ** [/FONT]**ਖੂਹੀ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਜੀਵ**-[/FONT]**ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ** [/FONT]**ਇਕੱਲੀ** ([/FONT]**ਡਿੱਗੀ** [/FONT]**ਪਈ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਂ**, [/FONT]**ਇਥੇ**) [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਸਾਥੀ** [/FONT]**ਨਹੀਂ** ([/FONT]**ਮੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਦੁੱਖਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ**) [/FONT]**ਕੋਈ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਮਦਦਗਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਨਹੀਂ।** [/FONT]**ਹੁਣ** [/FONT]**ਜਦੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਪ੍ਰਭੂ** [/FONT]**ਨੇ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਹਰ** [/FONT]**ਕਰ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਸਤਸੰਗ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਮਿਲਾਇਆ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, ([/FONT]**ਸਤਸੰਗ** [/FONT]**ਵਿਚ** [/FONT]**ਆ** [/FONT]**ਕੇ**) [/FONT]**ਜਦੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਂ** [/FONT]**ਵੇਖਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਹਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਤਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਮੈਨੂੰ** [/FONT]**ਮੇਰਾ** [/FONT]**ਰੱਬ** [/FONT]**ਬੇਲੀ** [/FONT]**ਦਿੱਸ** [/FONT]**ਰਿਹਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।੩।** [/FONT]*
*[(In this world like well)In the dreadful well, I, the soul bride, is all alone(as I fell in it), none is my companion( in my pain/sorrows) no one is helpful(friend). Now the Almighty with His grace has caused me to be in the company of His true devotees (by being in their company) where I see I see my friend almighty][/FONT]*
* Whatever was expressed in the previous Vaak, here it is elaborated more as a change has taken place in the soul-bride due to the new company and due to His grace. True Saints consider the Maya affected world a dreadful well/Ocean, to survive, one need to get out of it. Breaking away from Beloved Master, brings miseries, pushes us deep into the well but marrying Him takes us out of that well of miseries. No one can help the soul in context of various kinds of miseries the soul goes through because the company of those the soul keeps are also in the same well. With His grace, company of His Saints is found, their company over hauls the mind. The soul- bride then enters into a new world and sees Him all over.[/FONT]*
*ਵਾਟ [/FONT]ਹਮਾਰੀ [/FONT]ਖਰੀ [/FONT]ਉਡੀਣੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਖੰਨਿਅਹੁ [/FONT]ਤਿਖੀ [/FONT]ਬਹੁਤੁ [/FONT]ਪਿਈਣੀ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਉਸੁ [/FONT]ਊਪਰਿ [/FONT]ਹੈ [/FONT]ਮਾਰਗੁ [/FONT]ਮੇਰਾ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**   [/FONT]ਸੇਖ [/FONT]ਫਰੀਦਾ [/FONT]ਪੰਥੁ [/FONT]ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਿ [/FONT]ਸਵੇਰਾ [/FONT]**॥[/FONT]**੪॥੧॥**   [/FONT]*
*vāt hamārī kẖarī udīṇī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Kẖanni▫ahu ṯikẖī bahuṯ pi▫īṇī.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Us ūpar hai mārag merā.[/FONT]**   [/FONT]**Sekẖ Farīḏā panth samĥār saverā. ||4||1||[/FONT]**   [/FONT]*
* In Essence: The path I tread on is very fearful; it’s sharper than the edge of a sharp sword.   On such path I am to walk on. Sheikh Freed asks to start the journey on it very early.                                                             
[/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਭਾਈ**! [/FONT]**ਅਸਾਡਾ** [/FONT]**ਇਹ** [/FONT]**ਜੀਵਨ**-[/FONT]**ਪੰਧ** [/FONT]**ਬੜਾ** [/FONT]**ਭਿਆਨਕ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਖੰਡੇ** [/FONT]**ਨਾਲੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਤਿੱਖਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**, [/FONT]**ਬੜੀ** [/FONT]**ਤੇਜ਼** [/FONT]**ਧਾਰ** [/FONT]**ਵਾਲਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ**; [/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਦੇ** [/FONT]**ਉਤੋਂ** [/FONT]**ਦੀ** [/FONT]**ਅਸਾਂ** [/FONT]**ਲੰਘਣਾ** [/FONT]**ਹੈ।** [/FONT]**ਇਸ** [/FONT]**ਵਾਸਤੇ**, [/FONT]**ਹੇ** [/FONT]**ਫਰੀਦ**! [/FONT]**ਸਵੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਸਵੇਰੇ** [/FONT]**ਰਸਤਾ** [/FONT]**ਸੰਭਾਲ।੪।੧**।[/FONT]** [/FONT]*
*[oh brother, our this path of life is very dreadful(very hard), sharper than the sword, on this we are to tread on. Therefore Oh Freed hold this path early][/FONT]*
*First there is the irrepressible longing to see Him, then an explanation about the separation and the miseries triggered by the separation from Him. Finally comes His grace as he unites with His true Saints. In the last Vaak, Freed ji advises that the path on which these true devotees tread is not that simple, it’s not just enjoying life, it’s very disciplined one and difficult because the influence of Maya is very strong and temptations have added more difficulties to it,  in other words, it is not easy to defeat the influence of Maya. It is better to start on it soon as the span of life lapses with our every breath. What a wonderful insight into Gurmat path! It is a picture describing all aspects and is worth keeping in mind while we try to tread on this path.[/FONT]*
* [/FONT]*
*G. Singh[/FONT]*
*Note: In green fonts, it is translation of Dr Sahib Singh Ji’s interpretation.[/FONT]*


----------



## kiram (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful.. thank you so much for this happiness... 

Here is an audio link for the same Shabad ji :

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Nirmal%20Singh%20Nagpuri%20%28Hazuri%20Raagi%20-%20Sri%20Darbar%20Sahib%20Amritsar%29/Jis%20No%20Too%20Rakhwala_from%20VCD/Track02_Kali%20Koyal%20Tu%20Kit.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (Apr 17, 2009)

kiram said:


> Beautiful.. thank you so much for this happiness...
> 
> Here is an audio link for the same Shabad ji :
> 
> http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...rom VCD/Track02_Kali Koyal Tu Kit.mp3?l=8&m=1




*Kiram Ji*

 [/FONT]
*I have noticed that you have special interest in Gurbani, it attracts you like a magnet. You are blessed.  I pray all Sikhs should be blessed like that.*
*I have very bad experience. Whenever I tried to pass on Guru Message to others through Guru Shabad in person, people listened or appeared to be listening but whenever a phone would ring, they would excuse themselves. That shows how helpless they were to listen to Guru Message completely. It has confirmed my learning from Gurbani that His Grace is vital. Thanks for posting Kirtan version of Baba Freed Ji's Shabad *


----------



## kiram (Apr 17, 2009)

pk70 said:


> *Kiram Ji*
> 
> 
> *I have noticed that you have special interest in Gurbani, it attracts you like a magnet. You are blessed.  I pray all Sikhs should be blessed like that.*
> *I have very bad experience. Whenever I tried to pass on Guru Message to others through Guru Shabad in person, people listened or appeared to be listening but whenever a phone would ring, they would excuse themselves. That shows how helpless they were to listen to Guru Message completely. It has confirmed my learning from Gurbani that His Grace is vital. Thanks for posting Kirtan version of Baba Freed Ji's Shabad *



   "Mujh Avagan Seh Naahee Dos.... " 

I do hope too that more and more sangat cling to Gurbaani... Whenever it pours... the amrit does seep in... and we don't realize it... It could be the same with all whom you have shared gurbaani... and as you said His grace is vital !! Do not worry...
 "Ja Hoe Kirpaal Taa Prabhu milaaye.... "


----------

